# -



## jw (Jun 24, 2007)

-


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 24, 2007)

Josh, thanks! This has been driving me crazy...and keeping me from transitioning from blogger...


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jun 24, 2007)

Go WordPress! Thanks for that Josh.


----------



## jsup (Jun 24, 2007)

I switched my blog to Wordpress through a webhost called 1&1. Since my previous blog was on the Google Blogger, I couldn't import my posts and comments. It would only import with the Old Blogger so I had to do it manually. Does anyone know of a way to move over everything from the Google Blogger to Wordpress? I don't know if my webhost is restraining me or if it's even possible.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 24, 2007)

Wordpress has guides for such things.

Incidentally, for those you haven't checked out Chris Coldwell's re-designed site: http://www.naphtali.com

That was all done in Wordpress.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 24, 2007)

So is our church's website.


----------

